
Brazilian startup Zaply launches new funding round to expand - brunoely
The #1 e-grocery price comparison platform in LATAM, Zaply.com.br just launched a new round of funding through the equity crowdfunding platform StartMeUp. The goal: reach 1.5 million monthly recurring users in the next 18 months. The startup has been doubling it&#x27;s user acesses every 90 days the past year.
======
brunoely
investors can find further information at
[https://www.startmeup.com.br/#/oferta/zaply](https://www.startmeup.com.br/#/oferta/zaply)
and the startup website [https://zaply.com.br](https://zaply.com.br)

